# New Member and Beginner Smoker



## cflhumphrey78 (Dec 28, 2011)

My name is Jimmy. I live in Niles, MI. I've smoked twice. First was pork chops plain ol smoke no frills. Next I smoked a ham. No brine, just a applesauce and brown sugar glaze. With tips from this site. Soaked some applewood ships and then placed that water in the water pan of a Masterbuilt 40" elctronic/electric smoker. On loan from my uncle.I have four wonderfull children(7-G,5-B,3-G,1-G) and a beutifull wife to feed. lol. Now I'm hooked and want to buy one. Altough, MJy uncle said I could borrow his anytime. So, we'll see. Thats all for now. I love this site and will be recomending to fellow smokers. Chat at ya'll later.


----------



## alblancher (Dec 28, 2011)

Welcome Jimmy,

Glad you decided to join us.   Go ahead and buy yourself a smoker.  Once you get started your Uncle will be wondering where his smoker is all the time!


----------



## fpnmf (Dec 28, 2011)

Welcome..

This site has tons of info.

I suggest you spend some time reading all the different forums and the WIKIs.

Ask questions and use the handy dandy search tool for specific interests!!

Take the awesome free E-Course!!!

Have a great day!!!

Craig

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/wiki/about-jeffs-5-day-ecourse
 
      Make bacon the easy way!!

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/109368/more-easy-made-bacon-with-q-view#post_666451

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/82034/how-to-post-qview-to-smf


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 28, 2011)

From one Jimmy to Another...Welcome to the SMF Family...I just got a MES 40 for Christmasand can see I'm going to love it...JJ


----------



## big andy a (Dec 28, 2011)

Welcome Jimmy  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I agree, buy your own smoker 'cause once you get the addiction, you just can't stop.  You'll wear out a path between your house and your uncle's place!

Curt.


----------



## venture (Dec 28, 2011)

Welcome aboard, Jimmy!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## whistlepig (Dec 28, 2011)

I bought my first smoker about three weeks ago. A 30" MES digital. I have been wanting a smoker for a couple of years now. With a sale at Bass Pro, an online $20.00 discount coupon, free ship to store, and a $50.00 gift certificate left over from last Xmas it all came together three weeks ago. I had a lot of reservations about buying a smoker. High maintenance, won't maintain temps in the cold, won't maintain temps on windy days, and constant problems maintaining smoke. It didn't work out that way. It's truly a very simple smoker to use.


----------



## big casino (Dec 28, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 28, 2011)

First off welcome to SMF there Jimmy. You'll really like this place for there are a bunch of really good folks here that would just love to help you with just about anything to do with smoking meat. Then if you have any questions you just post them here or yu can try in chat for a faster answer. If you are really new to all of this I would recommend that you look up and take the e-course. It is free and it will also give you the basics on smoking. So with all that said now go and get something to smoke.

Welcome To Your New Addiction


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 29, 2011)

Glad to have you with us!

Would you please update your profile to include your location. Thank-you.


----------



## hoity toit (Dec 29, 2011)

[h1]Welcome Jimmy ! As you browse around the Forum think you will find the information and "secrets" of some of the best smoking chefs (amateur and professional),lots of great recipes, and just good ol plain folks who you feel like you have known all your life. And like it was said earlier, we love to see the pictures and the play by play !   If you are looking for advice or criticism, just ask....everyone here is here to enjoy their passion for smoking and cooking.[/h1]
Dexter G

AKA Hoity Toit


----------



## africanmeat (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## ecto1 (Dec 29, 2011)

Welcome to SMF glad you can join us.  We are big on Pics and love to help everyone out.  Remember the only question that is dumb is one not asked.  You will not find a friendlier place to talk Que on the web.

You are going to fit in just fine.


----------



## sprky (Dec 29, 2011)

to SMF. You have come to the right place for smoking info. This site is loaded with great info just use the search bar at top of page to find what you are looking for. If you can't locate the answer just ask folks here are willing to share there knowledge. I suggest you take  the 5 day e-course on smoking its chuck full of great info.Smoking Basics 5-Day eCourse


----------



## raptor700 (Dec 29, 2011)

Glad your with us Jimmy

Sounds like you need a bigger smoker anyway  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





               
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	



* to SMF*


----------



## frosty (Dec 30, 2011)

Welcome aboard JImmy!

There are so many experienced, friendly, helpful folks that will be able to answer any questions.

Lots of different smokers available, think about what you want and then get one that fits your plan. Heck, you might be able to make your own, if you're handy.

When you get one, please let us look over your shoulder by sending photos of your rig, and your efforts as well.

Good luck!


----------



## cflhumphrey78 (Jan 18, 2012)

love the forrum verry friendly thanks for all the advice and now its on


----------



## papa g (Jan 19, 2012)

You have to have your own smoker...sharing jsut doesn't work...lol!

enjoy the site,

g


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 19, 2012)

Welcome Jimmy -glad you found us now go get that smoker


----------



## benfrench (Jan 20, 2012)

Welcome. Now get out and smoke some meat!


----------



## cflhumphrey78 (Dec 28, 2011)

My name is Jimmy. I live in Niles, MI. I've smoked twice. First was pork chops plain ol smoke no frills. Next I smoked a ham. No brine, just a applesauce and brown sugar glaze. With tips from this site. Soaked some applewood ships and then placed that water in the water pan of a Masterbuilt 40" elctronic/electric smoker. On loan from my uncle.I have four wonderfull children(7-G,5-B,3-G,1-G) and a beutifull wife to feed. lol. Now I'm hooked and want to buy one. Altough, MJy uncle said I could borrow his anytime. So, we'll see. Thats all for now. I love this site and will be recomending to fellow smokers. Chat at ya'll later.


----------



## alblancher (Dec 28, 2011)

Welcome Jimmy,

Glad you decided to join us.   Go ahead and buy yourself a smoker.  Once you get started your Uncle will be wondering where his smoker is all the time!


----------



## fpnmf (Dec 28, 2011)

Welcome..

This site has tons of info.

I suggest you spend some time reading all the different forums and the WIKIs.

Ask questions and use the handy dandy search tool for specific interests!!

Take the awesome free E-Course!!!

Have a great day!!!

Craig

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/wiki/about-jeffs-5-day-ecourse
 
      Make bacon the easy way!!

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/109368/more-easy-made-bacon-with-q-view#post_666451

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/82034/how-to-post-qview-to-smf


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 28, 2011)

From one Jimmy to Another...Welcome to the SMF Family...I just got a MES 40 for Christmasand can see I'm going to love it...JJ


----------



## big andy a (Dec 28, 2011)

Welcome Jimmy  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I agree, buy your own smoker 'cause once you get the addiction, you just can't stop.  You'll wear out a path between your house and your uncle's place!

Curt.


----------



## venture (Dec 28, 2011)

Welcome aboard, Jimmy!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## whistlepig (Dec 28, 2011)

I bought my first smoker about three weeks ago. A 30" MES digital. I have been wanting a smoker for a couple of years now. With a sale at Bass Pro, an online $20.00 discount coupon, free ship to store, and a $50.00 gift certificate left over from last Xmas it all came together three weeks ago. I had a lot of reservations about buying a smoker. High maintenance, won't maintain temps in the cold, won't maintain temps on windy days, and constant problems maintaining smoke. It didn't work out that way. It's truly a very simple smoker to use.


----------



## big casino (Dec 28, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 28, 2011)

First off welcome to SMF there Jimmy. You'll really like this place for there are a bunch of really good folks here that would just love to help you with just about anything to do with smoking meat. Then if you have any questions you just post them here or yu can try in chat for a faster answer. If you are really new to all of this I would recommend that you look up and take the e-course. It is free and it will also give you the basics on smoking. So with all that said now go and get something to smoke.

Welcome To Your New Addiction


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 29, 2011)

Glad to have you with us!

Would you please update your profile to include your location. Thank-you.


----------



## hoity toit (Dec 29, 2011)

[h1]Welcome Jimmy ! As you browse around the Forum think you will find the information and "secrets" of some of the best smoking chefs (amateur and professional),lots of great recipes, and just good ol plain folks who you feel like you have known all your life. And like it was said earlier, we love to see the pictures and the play by play !   If you are looking for advice or criticism, just ask....everyone here is here to enjoy their passion for smoking and cooking.[/h1]
Dexter G

AKA Hoity Toit


----------



## africanmeat (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## ecto1 (Dec 29, 2011)

Welcome to SMF glad you can join us.  We are big on Pics and love to help everyone out.  Remember the only question that is dumb is one not asked.  You will not find a friendlier place to talk Que on the web.

You are going to fit in just fine.


----------



## sprky (Dec 29, 2011)

to SMF. You have come to the right place for smoking info. This site is loaded with great info just use the search bar at top of page to find what you are looking for. If you can't locate the answer just ask folks here are willing to share there knowledge. I suggest you take  the 5 day e-course on smoking its chuck full of great info.Smoking Basics 5-Day eCourse


----------



## raptor700 (Dec 29, 2011)

Glad your with us Jimmy

Sounds like you need a bigger smoker anyway  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





               
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	



* to SMF*


----------



## frosty (Dec 30, 2011)

Welcome aboard JImmy!

There are so many experienced, friendly, helpful folks that will be able to answer any questions.

Lots of different smokers available, think about what you want and then get one that fits your plan. Heck, you might be able to make your own, if you're handy.

When you get one, please let us look over your shoulder by sending photos of your rig, and your efforts as well.

Good luck!


----------



## cflhumphrey78 (Jan 18, 2012)

love the forrum verry friendly thanks for all the advice and now its on


----------



## papa g (Jan 19, 2012)

You have to have your own smoker...sharing jsut doesn't work...lol!

enjoy the site,

g


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 19, 2012)

Welcome Jimmy -glad you found us now go get that smoker


----------



## benfrench (Jan 20, 2012)

Welcome. Now get out and smoke some meat!


----------

